# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Επιλογή VoIP Παρόχου στην Ελλάδα

## azois

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Μετά το sock που έπαθα βλέποντας τις νέες χρεώσεις Viva πιστεύω ότι είναι σκόπιμο να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα αξιολόγησης των εγχώριων παρόχων VoIP τηλεφωνίας. Εγώ μέχρι σήμερα παίζω με Viva (www.viva.gr) και ePhone (www.ephone.gr) όπου την Viva την χρησιμοποιώ σε πελάτες μου μικρού μεγέθους ενώ το ePhone σε Callcenters και σε εταιρίες που χρειάζονται αριθμούς σε διάφορες χώρες τους εξωτερικού. Είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την ποιότητα και των δύο και τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια παίζω χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα ή down time.

Λόγω χρεώσεων θα ήθελα να αλλάξω την Viva και είμαι πολύ θετικός για ePhone, αλλά θέλω την άποψή σας και για άλλους παρόχους και αν είναι δυνατόν ένα συγκριτικό μεταξύ τους.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που τους έχει δοκιμάσει όλους;

----------


## gcf

Είμαι χρόνια στην omnivoice και σε γενικές γραμμές ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## special

> Είμαι χρόνια στην omnivoice και σε γενικές γραμμές ικανοποιημένος.


Απο εισερχομενες πως παει η omnivoice ; ποσα καναλια για εισερχομενες σου δινει με ενα νουμερο;

----------


## atrias

κι εγώ έχω omnivoice για αρκετά χρόνια τώρα αλλά το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ελάχιστα
πάντως σε αυτές τις λίγες φορές δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## azois

Από ότι βλέπω από το trace route που κάνω με την Omnivoice έχει τον Server της Γερμανία άρα δεν έχει direct interconnections στην Ελλάδα.

Το φοβάμαι λίγο γιατί έχω Callcenter Traffic να στείλω και θέλω local ώστε να μπορώ αν χρειαστεί να ρίξω και ένα μισθωμένο και φυσικά ψάχνω για υψηλής ποιότητας τερματισμό.

Ψάχνοντας λίγο τους παρόχους που ξέρω, ισχύουν τα παρακάτω

Omnivoice - Hetzner Γερμανία, 15 Hops 67ms από vDSL OTE
Yuboto - Τους χάνω κάπου στο Λονδίνο στα 16 Hops 74ms από vDSL OTE

Modulus - Lamda Hellix Ελλάδα, 15 Hops 24ms από vDSL OTE
Viva - Ελλάδα, 13 Hops, 22ms από vDSL ΟΤΕ
Ephone - Ελλάδα, 11 Hops, 19ms από vDSL ΟΤΕ


Θεωρώ ότι οι 3 τελευταίοι έχουν πλεονέκτημα έναντι των υπολοίπων και για αυτό τους έψαξα και λίγο περισσότερο για να δω τι χρησιμοποιούν. Δεν βρήκα και πολλά εκτός του ότι η modulus παίζει με ένα layer το οποίο μοιάζει να είναι Asterisk Based ενώ η Viva και η ephone με πολλαπλά layers άρα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν κάτι Commercial ή κάτι OpenSource αλλά δομημένο ποιο σωστά με περισσότερα επίπεδα προστασία.

Τέλος, προσπάθησα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα εργαλείο για SIP Hacking για να πάρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες και φαίνεται ότι το ePhone με έκανε detect και block πριν καν μου απαντήσει. Μόλις έτρεξα το εργαλείο, η IP μου έγινε block χωρίς να πάρω καμία απάντηση και επιτόπου έπεσε το SIP Account μου και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω ούτε ping τον Server τους.

Όπως ανέφερα εγώ παίζω με viva και ephone καιρό τώρα. Με ephone έχω καταφέρει να έχω πελάτες με ψηλές απαιτήσεις. με Dialers και με έντονη bulk κίνηση ενώ με viva έχω καλύψει ανάγκες πελατών για υπηρεσίες όπως IVR, Queues κτλ. Η Modulus φαίνεται να έχει μια καλή θέση λόγω τοπικής παρουσίας οπότε θα την δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω πως πάει.

Υπάρχει κάποιος πάροχος που ξέχασα;

----------


## ors_86

> Υπάρχει κάποιος πάροχος που ξέχασα;


Νομίζω ξέχασες την Springtel και Voiceland.

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες που παρείχες. Τέτοιες πληροφορίες πρέπει να αναφέρονται απο χρήστες ώστε να βοηθηθούν οι χρήστες να επιλέξουν την εταιρεία που θα τους προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες όπου και χρειάζονται.

Σε αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...35#post5631735 το νήμα αναφέρω και γω κάποια χαρακτηριστικά και πληροφορίες για VoIP ελληνικούς παρόχους.

----------


## in2dark

Να προσθέσω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου.

Έχω omnivoice 3 χρόνια σχεδόν και modulus 1 χρόνο.

Η ποιότητα κλήσεων και στις δύο είναι άψογη
Οι χρεώσεις είναι χαμηλότερες στην omnivoice
Η υποστήριξη... ΟΚ απλά είναι σε τι διαθέσεις θα πέσεις στον 1 και μοναδικό υπάλληλο-ιδιοκτήτη της omnivoice (τις πιο πολλές φορές απλά θα αδιαφορήσει). Στην modulus απλά έχεις σοβαρή υποστήριξη. όχι το χάλι της άλλης

----------


## dimangelid

> Να προσθέσω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου.
> 
> Έχω omnivoice 3 χρόνια σχεδόν και modulus 1 χρόνο.
> 
> Η ποιότητα κλήσεων και στις δύο είναι άψογη
> Οι χρεώσεις είναι χαμηλότερες στην omnivoice
> Η υποστήριξη... ΟΚ απλά είναι σε τι διαθέσεις θα πέσεις στον 1 και μοναδικό υπάλληλο-ιδιοκτήτη της omnivoice (τις πιο πολλές φορές απλά θα αδιαφορήσει). Στην modulus απλά έχεις σοβαρή υποστήριξη. όχι το χάλι της άλλης


Τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη από την Omnivoice έχω χρειαστεί 3 φορές και δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Όμως χρόνια τώρα δεν έχουν διορθώσει παιδικά προβλήματα (π.χ. όταν σε καλούν από το εξωτερικό η αναγνώριση δεν βγάζει το 00 μπροστά από το πρόθεμα της χώρας, δηλ. βγάζει 49xxxx αντί 0049xxxx) και είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό... Η modulus όντως έχει καλύτερη υποστήριξη. Όταν όμως μιλάμε για VoIP πάροχο το 2015 είναι απαράδεκτο να μην έχει online πλατφόρμα για εγγραφές νέων πελατών και να περιμένεις σχεδόν μια μέρα για προσθήκη υπολοίπου ακόμα και για πληρωμή μέσω PayPal!!! Και η Voiceland έτσι είναι... Στην Omnivoice που είναι λίγο χύμα, σε 2 λεπτά έχεις χρήματα στον λογαριασμό σου...

----------


## in2dark

Συμφωνώ για την πληρωμή στην omnivoice είναι άμεσα τα χρήματα. στους άλλους τα βάζω πρωινές ώρες μέσω τράπεζας και τα βλέπω με καθυστέρηση. Έχεις δίκιο πως είναι απαράδεκτο!!!

όσο για το "support" omnivoice.... δυστυχώς η εμπειρία μου είναι διαφορετική... αλλά δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. Το έχω αποδεχτεί πως έτσι είναι και τους χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για συγκεκριμένο λόγο (φτηνές κλήσεις σε κινητά από ένα νούμερο)

----------


## dimangelid

> Συμφωνώ για την πληρωμή στην omnivoice είναι άμεσα τα χρήματα. στους άλλους τα βάζω πρωινές ώρες μέσω τράπεζας και τα βλέπω με καθυστέρηση. Έχεις δίκιο πως είναι απαράδεκτο!!!
> 
> όσο για το "support" omnivoice.... δυστυχώς η εμπειρία μου είναι διαφορετική... αλλά δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. Το έχω αποδεχτεί πως έτσι είναι και τους χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για συγκεκριμένο λόγο (φτηνές κλήσεις σε κινητά από ένα νούμερο)


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου ότι είχες διαφορετική εμπειρία με το support. Και ας είναι ένα άτομο μόνο του, μερικά πράγματα δεν μπορώ να τα χωνέψω. Όπως ας πούμε το site που πρέπει να ψάχνεις σε διαφορετικά σημεία για σχετικά μεταξύ τους πράγματα και το ότι δεν δίνουν ρυθμίσεις για ip τηλεφωνικά κέντρα με αστείες δικαιολογίες του τύπου "Ο Asterisk έχει προβλήματα ασφαλείας" και ότι λένε ότι δεν υποστηρίζουν τα Linksys PAP2 που τα υποστηρίζει και ο τελευταίος VoIP provider στον κοσμο. Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζω να είμαι συνδρομητής λόγω των χαμηλών τιμών τους.

----------


## radiodj105

Ξέρω πως ξανα-ανοίγω ένα ποστ, 2 χρόνια μετά.
Αυτά τα 2 χρόνια, η VIVA εκτός των αστρονομικών χρεώσεων, πρόσθεσε και κάτι άλλο βλακώδες.
Το Viva Wallet.
Θα μου πεις "Ναι, αλλά στα βραβεία MAD, έχουν χορηγό το Viva Wallet".
Το Viva Wallet απαιτείται για να "ξαναγεμίσεις" τις μονάδες (points) του λογαριασμού σου.
Μέχρι εδώ καλά.

Μόνο που αυτοί εκεί στην Viva, ζουν σε άλλο πλανήτη.
Το μικρότερο ποσό που μπορείς να βάλεις στο Viva Wallet και κατ'επέκταση στο λογαριασμό σου, είναι 100 ευρώ!
Παλιά μπορούσες να βάλεις 20 ή και 50 ευρώ.

Μάλλον σε μια χώρα που περνάει περίοδο κρίσης, το μικρότερο ποσό, είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα!
Και για κάποιον που χρησιμοποιεί το Viva VOIP για το σπίτι του στην επαρχία, το ποσό είναι αστρονομικό.
Τόσο που καλύτερα να γυρίσω ξανά στον ΟΤΕ.

Τους έκανα παράπονα λέγοντάς τους πως "είμαι πελάτης σας 9 χρόνια". 
Φυσικά με γείωσαν λέγοντας πως "πλέον αυτή είναι η τακτική μας"

Μήπως κάποιος από εσάς, στο διάστημα αυτό των 2 ετών έχει βρει κάποια πιο ταπεινή υπηρεσία;

----------


## dimangelid

> Ξέρω πως ξανα-ανοίγω ένα ποστ, 2 χρόνια μετά.
> Αυτά τα 2 χρόνια, η VIVA εκτός των αστρονομικών χρεώσεων, πρόσθεσε και κάτι άλλο βλακώδες.
> Το Viva Wallet.
> Θα μου πεις "Ναι, αλλά στα βραβεία MAD, έχουν χορηγό το Viva Wallet".
> Το Viva Wallet απαιτείται για να "ξαναγεμίσεις" τις μονάδες (points) του λογαριασμού σου.
> Μέχρι εδώ καλά.
> 
> Μόνο που αυτοί εκεί στην Viva, ζουν σε άλλο πλανήτη.
> Το μικρότερο ποσό που μπορείς να βάλεις στο Viva Wallet και κατ'επέκταση στο λογαριασμό σου, είναι 100 ευρώ!
> ...


Yuboto, Intertelecom, Modulus, Omnivoice

----------


## in2dark

Βαλε modulus να γουσταρεις κ μην ασχολείσαι με viva@@@δια

----------


## paiktaras

Είμαι συνδρομητής στην inalan για internet και τον ιούνιο που λήγει το συμβόλαιο στην wind λέω να μεταφέρω και το σταθερό τηλ μου , η μία επιλογή είναι  Yuboto με 9 € και 300΄ που συνεργάζεται με την inalan, ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι η intertelecom δίνει με 5 € 500 ΄, καθόλου άσχημα....
Τα ερωτήματα είναι τα εξής ......πληρώνω κάτι για την μεταφορά του αριθμού μου σε όποιο πάροχο επιλέξω ? Υπάρχει χρονικό όριο, δηλαδή υπογράφεις συμβόλαιο με κάποιο χρονικό ορίζοντα ?
Σορρυ για τις ερωτήσεις, ίσως να είναι άσχετες κάπως αλλά είναι ερωτήσεις άσχετου στο θέμα voip γενικά

----------


## dimangelid

> Είμαι συνδρομητής στην inalan για internet και τον ιούνιο που λήγει το συμβόλαιο στην wind λέω να μεταφέρω και το σταθερό τηλ μου , η μία επιλογή είναι  Yuboto με 9 € και 300΄ που συνεργάζεται με την inalan, ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι η intertelecom δίνει με 5 € 500 ΄, καθόλου άσχημα....
> Τα ερωτήματα είναι τα εξής ......πληρώνω κάτι για την μεταφορά του αριθμού μου σε όποιο πάροχο επιλέξω ? Υπάρχει χρονικό όριο, δηλαδή υπογράφεις συμβόλαιο με κάποιο χρονικό ορίζοντα ?
> Σορρυ για τις ερωτήσεις, ίσως να είναι άσχετες κάπως αλλά είναι ερωτήσεις άσχετου στο θέμα voip γενικά


Πληρώνεις σίγουρα την φορητότητα και το ετήσιο κόστος του αριθμού. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω όμως ότι η Intertelecom στο κόστος της φορητότητας περιλαμβάνει και την χρήση του αριθμού για ένα έτος, δεν πληρώνεις δηλαδή και φορητότητα και ετήσιο κόστος. Ρώτα τους όμως.
Σαν εταιρία μια χαρά αξιόπιστη είναι

----------


## paiktaras

> Πληρώνεις σίγουρα την φορητότητα και το ετήσιο κόστος του αριθμού. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω όμως ότι η Intertelecom στο κόστος της φορητότητας περιλαμβάνει και την χρήση του αριθμού για ένα έτος, δεν πληρώνεις δηλαδή και φορητότητα και ετήσιο κόστος. Ρώτα τους όμως.
> Σαν εταιρία μια χαρά αξιόπιστη είναι


Thanks για την ενημέρωση....
μία τελευταία ερώτηση, από εκεί και πέρα τι κάνει κάποιος, κουμπώνει την τηλεφωνική του συσκευή στο modem και ρυθμίζει κάποιες παραμέτρους στο interface του modem ή πάμε για άλλη τηλ συσκευή ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Thanks για την ενημέρωση....
> μία τελευταία ερώτηση, από εκεί και πέρα τι κάνει κάποιος, κουμπώνει την τηλεφωνική του συσκευή στο modem και ρυθμίζει κάποιες παραμέτρους στο interface του modem ή πάμε για άλλη τηλ συσκευή ?


Έχεις διάφορες επιλογές:

1) Αν η inalan επιτρέπει το σεταρισμα άλλου voip παρόχου στον εξοπλισμό της, βάζεις εκεί τις ρυθμίσεις του άλλου παρόχου, κουμπωνεις πάνω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή και είσαι έτοιμος

2) Παίρνεις voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή, είτε ενσύρματη, είτε ασύρματη, την βάζεις σε μια θύρα δικτύου του router σου, βάζεις τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου και είσαι έτοιμος

3) Κατεβάζεις ένα softphone στον υπολογιστή σου (zoiper και jitsi μου έρχονται τωρα) , κάνεις τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις και έχεις εκεί την τηλεφωνία

4) Αγοράζεις έναν αντάπτορα που μετατρέπει τις απλές συσκευές σε voip 

5) Βάζεις σε bridge τον εξοπλισμό της inalan, αγοράζεις ένα router με δυνατότητες voip 

6) Στήνεις voip τηλεφωνικό κέντρο

----------


## paiktaras

> Έχεις διάφορες επιλογές:
> 
> 1) Αν η inalan επιτρέπει το σεταρισμα άλλου voip παρόχου στον εξοπλισμό της, βάζεις εκεί τις ρυθμίσεις του άλλου παρόχου, κουμπωνεις πάνω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή και είσαι έτοιμος
> 
> 2) Παίρνεις voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή, είτε ενσύρματη, είτε ασύρματη, την βάζεις σε μια θύρα δικτύου του router σου, βάζεις τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου και είσαι έτοιμος
> 
> 3) Κατεβάζεις ένα softphone στον υπολογιστή σου (zoiper και jitsi μου έρχονται τωρα) , κάνεις τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις και έχεις εκεί την τηλεφωνία
> 
> 4) Αγοράζεις έναν αντάπτορα που μετατρέπει τις απλές συσκευές σε voip 
> ...


Thanks για τις πληροφορίες ....

----------

